# Cheap Portable Lighting for an Amateur.



## hockeybum

Lately iv'e been taking pictures for a friend of mine, shes a dancer, (hip hop), but the problem is that their dance studio isn't bright enough for me to get quality pictures at a high shutter speed. i want to get some inexpensive lights that i can use preferably under $200.00  Facebook 

this is the best on that i have so far, it wont let me post a picture, but that the link to it. i want to have a high enough shutter speed to get rid of blurring of her arms and legs without sacraficing quality. im 14 so my budget is extremely restricted. Also, if just using a flash is an option, i would prefer that.


Thanks.


----------



## cgipson1

Most of us wont click on a link.

Flash would be your best option....you can pick up some good manual flashes, or some used flashes for well under a hundred dollars or so. Flash is the best way to freeze action, when it is feasible to use.


----------



## MLeeK

Check out Strobist He recommends some Yonugo speedlites that are awesome for portable lighting. Added bonus is that they will stop action so you'll get rid of the blur issue too.


----------



## Village Idiot

There's a lighting for on here, BTW.


Here's a place to configure your own kit. You can do if for cheaper if you want.
Strobist® Starving 1 Light Kit MPEX

For a setup like that you'll need a flash, a stand, an umbrella adapter, an umbrella or other modifier, and a way to trigger it.

You could also got with a $100 150w/s Flash Point mono light from adorama as long as you have a place to plug it into or understand that you'll need additional battery power if you go away from a plug. For that' you'd need the light, a stand, a modifier, and a trigger.

The best thing to do is read the Strobist link and then decide. Nearly everything that's in the Strobist 101 can be applied to larger studio lights as well as smaller hot shoe flashes.

Actually, check out this Strobist link. It goes straight to the lighting 101 section. Strobist: Lighting 101


----------



## gummibear

i've been using natural/ambient lighting so I've been looking into a flash or lighting system/setup .... so all this info has really helped me too. thanks!


----------



## cgipson1

Village Idiot said:


> Nearly everything that's in the Strobist 101 can be applied to larger studio lights as well as smaller hot shoe flashes.



Don't tell the Strobist's that! They don't consider Monolights "legal"! lol! Same holds true the other way too.. monolight setups can often be a useful guide for OC Flash "strobe" use, as long as you take the lack of power into account.


----------



## ghache

vivitar 285 or other cheap flash. ebay 24X24 softbox with stand, a set of cheap ebay triggers. you should be under 200$


----------



## Village Idiot

cgipson1 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly everything that's in the Strobist 101 can be applied to larger studio lights as well as smaller hot shoe flashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell the Strobist's that! They don't consider Monolights "legal"! lol! Same holds true the other way too.. monolight setups can often be a useful guide for OC Flash "strobe" use, as long as you take the lack of power into account.
Click to expand...


Ever been to a Strobist meet? We have everything from Profoto to Vivitar to LED light panels, to pack and head kits at ours. DH uses a Profoto battery pack and head kit with his speed lights.


----------



## hockeybum

ok thank you, and i understand, i just had the link there so you can see an example if you want.


----------



## hockeybum

Would the Vivitar 285 fit the shoe mount on my Sony a55?


----------



## cgipson1

Village Idiot said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly everything that's in the Strobist 101 can be applied to larger studio lights as well as smaller hot shoe flashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell the Strobist's that! They don't consider Monolights "legal"! lol! Same holds true the other way too.. monolight setups can often be a useful guide for OC Flash "strobe" use, as long as you take the lack of power into account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever been to a Strobist meet? We have everything from Profoto to Vivitar to LED light panels, to pack and head kits at ours. DH uses a Profoto battery pack and head kit with his speed lights.
Click to expand...


I was being facetious!  (kidding, as it were). There was a "Avid Strobist" on a thread here the other day, that felt like nothing but small strobes should be allowed, and only users of small strobes are allowed the title of "strobist"!  lol


----------



## KmH

hockeybum said:


> Would the Vivitar 285 fit the shoe mount on my Sony a55?


Not without an adapter. Seagull SC-5 Hot Shoe Adapter to Standard Flash Shoe with PC Connection - for Konica Minolta Maxxum & Sony Alpha Digital SLR Cameras 

FlashZebra.com: Sony &frasl; Minolta Camera Hotshoe Adapter (Item #0131)

Sony has an odd-ball, not indusry standard hot shoe design, so get the adapter or be sure whatever you get ha s Sony foot.

Sony has only been in the DSLR business since 2006 when they bought Konica Minoltas camera and film business. A lot of what is now called Sony, was designed by Konica Minolta.

To make more professional looking light:

Impact Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit


----------

